# Solid Paint and Stain Removal



## atticmint (May 16, 2006)

Working at a chemical recycle facility I get to try cleaning glass with just about every chemical know to man. Since we do Waste Day collection, I find a lot of jars and bottles filled with paint. Although you might think paint should clean up pretty easy sometimes its a real pain in the @ss to remove, especially hardened oil.
 Last night I did some experimenting with two screw cap gin bottles that both had solidified paint. The darker one being 3/4 full and the lighter bottle being 1/4 full and badly stained. 
   I poked holes in the paint with a coat hanger, then filled the bottles to the top with GooGone and let them sit for around 2 hours. This broke up the solids but really didnt do to much, So I scraped as much of the paint out of the bottles that I could get out and gave it another rinsed with solvent. More of the paint came out but they still looked like crap.
 I found a bucket of OxyClean and remembered that annoying guy on the TV yelling about how it removes stains so I gave it try. I dumped a few caps of it into the bottles, filled the rest with hot water and let it sit for an hour. 
 When I went back to check, I couldnt believe my eyes. Almost every bit of paint had bubbled out of both bottles and after a few rinses they were squeeky clean. To bad I didnt have a before picture, but here is what the finished products look like.
 Just thought I would share.
 Kev


----------



## diggerjeff (May 16, 2006)

OXY CLEAN!! WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK THAT!! WAY TO GO!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 16, 2006)

Wow, I was going to ask about Sawyers Bluing here but that works I'll try it first. If it works I'll think about my laundry etc.. I've been sceptical.


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Jun 4, 2006)

That is my secret . In fact I sent the wife to Wal Mart today to buy some more. I discovered Oxi Clean while trying to clean the racks of my dehydrator for my beef jerky, it is amazing stuff.!


----------

